# 3D chevron crosswrap



## Dale Lynch

Hi fellas,I made another crosswrap.This is supposed to be a 3D chevron.I first used 3 shades of green Sulky thread going up and down left of center.Then I switched to Fuji ultra poly,going up in red and coming back down with maroon.I added neon pink highlights making sure to keep them spaced apart,I didnot want an X on this one.The threads are sealed with Ex.cure CA and built up with thin flex CA.I skewed it flat for the pic,will cut to size and sand,polish it at a later date.What do you think?


----------



## More4dan

My favorite so far. Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens

That's gorgeous, Dale !!!!


----------



## MrFrost

Beautiful!


----------



## Woodchipper

Very nice!  There is also a unique wrap called a tiger wrap.  Look it up on youtube.


----------



## Dale Lynch

Woodchipper said:


> Very nice!  There is also a unique wrap called a tiger wrap.  Look it up on youtube.



I've done a few of those,even did a multi colored one for the bash.


Thanks fellas,I'm glad you like it.


----------



## wood128

WOW !!!:wink::wink:


----------



## George883

Looks great.


----------



## Sly Dog

Fantastic!


----------



## jttheclockman

2017


----------



## Scollins

jttheclockman said:


> 2017



Yesterday :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Terredax

Scollins said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday :frown::frown::frown:
Click to expand...



I believe he meant the OP was 4-15-*2017*. Meaning it's an old thread.:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman

Scollins said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday :frown::frown::frown:
Click to expand...


Yes that is what I meant. People need to look at the date on the thread. That OP has not been here since Nov 2017 so he will not see your response.


----------



## Sataro

Great looking blank! Amazing work there...


----------



## mark james

Its a delight to look at older threads and admire wonderful work.


----------



## Dale Lynch

I 'm not sure why I decided to look up the IAP after all this time. Making anything really took a nosedive a couple springs ago.Imagine my suprise seeing and old thread dug up from the graveyard. Thanks for the kind words fellas.


----------



## needadistraction

Incredible!


----------



## kruzzer

awesome blank.... keep em coming


----------



## Scollins

jttheclockman said:


> Scollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday :frown::frown::frown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what I meant. People need to look at the date on the thread. That OP has not been here since Nov 2017 so he will not see your response.
Click to expand...


My apologies. I did not realize there was a time limit on looking at spectacular craftsmanship without being chastised for it. 
Please forgive me.


----------



## jttheclockman

Scollins said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday :frown::frown::frown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is what I meant. People need to look at the date on the thread. That OP has not been here since Nov 2017 so he will not see your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies. I did not realize there was a time limit on looking at spectacular craftsmanship without being chastised for it.
> Please forgive me.
Click to expand...



Really that is what you took out of that. Grow up. Another example of sensitivity in todays society.


----------

